# STOLEN ALTIMA!!!!



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Somebody stole my f*cking 95 Altima last night...I know this is some movie shit but if anybody know of anybody picking up a new altima which is (UNREGISTERED) then mail me back...which i doubt I'll get one lol


----------

